# Whats a good boot for a cheap price



## 270 faceplant (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been riding with my same pair of DC boots for around 5 years so they are pretty much shot to hell. What are some good cheap boots for a broke college kid trying that will help him land a double cork'd 1080?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Most people will tell you to not cheap out on boots.

That being said, Forum Recons are decent and reasonably priced if you get past year models


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry bud but the boots pick you, you don't pick the boot. You gotta try on as many different pairs of boots as possible and buy what fits best no matter the price.

Best one can tell you is good boot companies...

Vans
Nike
32
New Balance
Celsius


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

last year burton freestyles


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Sorry bud but the boots pick you, you don't pick the boot. You gotta try on as many different pairs of boots as possible and buy what fits best no matter the price.
> 
> Best one can tell you is good boot companies...
> 
> ...


Newbalance makes snowboard boots?


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Thirty-two. Look for some older models.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I got my 32's new from the store. Last years model haggled them down to 69 bucks. They are awesome! Obviously, not the best boot but, they are getting the job done!


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i have a pair of Head Boa boots that kick ass.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

borciety and whiskeymalitia have been having some awesome deals on boots. i just picked up a pair of northwave snow legends for 45 bucks just for the hell of it. original price was 250. keep your eyes open.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I tired Ride way to narrow, same with the Burtons.

Ended up with Vans and they are more comfortable and warmer than any ski boot I ever owned. I don't care for the look, kinda skate boarder, don't forget old guy here, but VERY comfortable, great support and warm.

-Slyder


----------

